# Password protected gallery?



## marshall (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it normal that I need password to see some photos form the gallery?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't get that. Just try using your forum password and see what happens.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 29, 2011)

I've seen that a few times too and the forum password doesn't work


----------



## marshall (Dec 29, 2011)

I've tried forum password and it didn't work.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank gawd...I though it was just me....trying to keep me out of the good stuff


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2011)

Which album is it on? I can get into all of them without seeing any request for passwords.


----------



## marshall (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't remember exactly what photo that was (some P-40) but I think you can check the link in the address bar in the screenshot I've posted above.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2011)

It is possible that the poster might have set password for his gallery. As a result not all can see it.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2011)

I saw 2 today but just thought it was normal....gallery between friends.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, I had no idea.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 29, 2011)

I haven't seen if for a couple of weeks. I'll make a note of it next time it happens.


----------



## marshall (Dec 30, 2011)

Wurger said:


> It is possible that the poster might have set password for his gallery. As a result not all can see it.



Didn't know it's possible.

Thanks for the answers, guys.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2011)

That could be the reason if it is for members galleries. This issue shouldn't happen in the main galleries though.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not sure if it has the Member's Gallery status but it might be the one titled RAAF Kittyhawk posted by ianmoe.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wojtek. Just saw RAAF Kittyhawks by ozhawk40(?) requires a password. I think that was one of the ones I saw yesterday. Like I said yesterday, might be a between friends thing,no problems for me.

Geo
Add Duxford spitfire byVulcanDK(Hey...I can't walk yet and I'm bored )


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2011)

Give me $5 per pic and I'll give you the password!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## T Bolt (Feb 13, 2012)

I found another one that wouldn't let me in. Here's a link to it
Password Required - Warbird Photo Album


----------

